# Switching flavors of kibble



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I was talking to Chloe's trainer about nutrition. She seems to have at least some knowledge of nutrition for dogs because she feeds her dog a 4 star food, was talking about how dogs don't need to eat grains, and that she's tried a raw diet with her dog, but he wouldn't eat it. She told me it's best to change flavors of dog food (within the same brand) because if dogs don't have a variety within their protein source it can cause allergies. She also said it's fine to feed fish if you're rotating flavors, but that you shouldn't only feed fish or fish flavored foods because they contain mercury. This makes some sense since people should only eat fish a couple times a week for the same reason. I just wanted to check with everyone here and see if y'all agree. I've never thought about changing flavors before and I just want to make sure if that is something I should or shouldn't do.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I always change flavors every bag of food. When we were using kibble, I rotated between flavors of the same brand. Now that I feed pre-made raw, I rotate between a few brands and flavors.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

makes sense to me. if a dog is in the wild he eats a varity of foods and doesnt take the time to gradually switch himself over to a different thing.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes. Which is why I don't like feeding a brand with only one flavor. Make sure you have at least 3 flavors you can rotate with


----------

